# 80-year-old woman shoots mountain lion in her yard



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

80-year-old woman shoots mountain lion in her yard

The light was already fading when 80-year-old Martha Smith heard her dog Bo barking furiously outside her Fairburn ranch house late last Thursday afternoon.

She looked outside and saw Bo, a Border collie, facing off with a snarling mountain lion.

So Smith, who was home alone, grabbed her .22-caliber rifle, walked outside and fired a shot at the lion. She missed. "He was a little uphill, and I should have raised the barrel more," Smith said.

http://www.rapidcityjournal.com/articles/2008/01/08/news/local/doc4783b76797a82057584758.txt


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

That is awesome. What a story. Just think and there have been how many sightings here in Michigan and no kills. How disappointing! Oh, but wait it is cat season here, right now and fresh snow!!!!:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I read the whole story, sound like she also had a 30-30. Man that cannon would have knocked her on her ass if she fired it!


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice, those mountain lions are mean mutha futers. Wouldnt want to cross one unarmed thats for sure.


----------

